
HUMANÆ – “The beauty of human skin in every color” - sandebert
http://humanae.tumblr.com/
======
brudgers
The about page:
[http://humanae.tumblr.com/About](http://humanae.tumblr.com/About)

 _Humanæ is a chromatic inventory, a project that reflects on the colors
beyond the borders of our codes by referencing the PANTONE® color scheme.

The project development is based on a series of portraits whose background is
dyed with the exact Pantone® tone extracted from a sample of 11x11 pixels of
the portrayed´s face. The project’s objective is to record and catalog all
possible human skin tones.

Humanæ it’s a pursuit for highlighting our subtle-continuous of our tones that
make more equality than difference… our true colors, rather than the untrue
Red and Yellow, Black and White. It is a kind of game for subverting our
codes. The audience is free to read into it. The ultimate goal is to provoke
and bring currently using internet as a discussion platform on ethnic
identity, creating images that lead us to match us independent from factors
such as nationality, origin, economic status, age or aesthetic standards._

